# I think my doberman/mix is a vizsla!



## Tquick (May 22, 2016)

Hi,
Recently I bought a Doberman/mix from the animal shelter at 2 months old. I looked up dobermans but I can't seem to find the color he is so I think he is something else but I don't know what so I think he is a vizsla. Can you all try and help me his name is Thor!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you have any pics of him? You can attach them when you make a post by clicking the plus sign below, then selecting a file via the Browse... button.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

DNA kits are available which will tell you what they are, appearances are not as accurate.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Do you have any pics of him? You can attach them when you make a post by clicking the plus sign below, then selecting a file via the Browse... button.


oops, my error, didn't realise I had to approve attachments as well as posts for new members


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

What a cutie Thor is! Certainly looks like a v pup to me 

Vs have blueish eyes as pups that eventually turn to an amber colour that matches their coat. If your pups eyes change as he gets older it's a pretty sure sign of v blood in there I think.


----------

